

Agile dogmas: You shall never do any design. - wtfdeveloper
http://www.makinggoodsoftware.com/2010/12/21/agile-dogmas-you-shall-never-do-any-design/

======
flashgordon
Actually this was clear in my previous company (a gaming company). We even had
a 3 day "workshop" for the entire company (15 engineers and 12 artists). And
99% of the time, the artists were sitting there wondering what they were
supposed to do. The workshop was full of abstract ideas (at least for the
artists) on how to have art work ready early (where was the iterative design?)
and when iterative design was brought up, no tools were suggested. And finally
when the tools were suggested by a few of the artists, it was completely shot
down by middle management in favor of doing things the "we normally do it".
What the?

